
A Modern Alternative to Visual Basic - plefebvre
http://blog.xojo.com/2013/06/19/a_great_alternative_to_visual_basic/
======
plefebvre
The iOS QuickStart has a good overview with screenshots.
[http://developer.xojo.com/ios-quickstart](http://developer.xojo.com/ios-
quickstart)

------
the_impossible
Adding screenshots would help see what xojo can do without the mental and
physical effort of creating an account.

